# which registration CKC or UKC????



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

My diamond is UKC registered and I am shopping for a Male(just don't tell my wife..lol).Today I went to go look at a litter, the mother is beautiful PR UKC good bloodline, father was stunning as well. Everything went downhill once she said he is CKC(I'm not nocking CKC). I couldnt believe it. She claimed the Pups will be UKC, is that possible?????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no without both parents being ukc they cant register with ukc. sounds fishy to me , anytime someone mentions CKC to me I would walk away. when looking at the parents ask to see the papers as well I dont know bout there but there are people here who try and scam saying they are UKC regitstered but it isnt united kennel club I forget the name they use but it starts with a U just not united.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks, told the idiot that went with me that it wasnt possible, and those pups can only be CKC. Thanks for helping me confirm.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I just talked to someone who said they can be if they are fixed but its like a special pass kinda registration with them , only good for obedience or game type shows nothing conformation wise or point wise , not really legit for advertising as registered pups.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I just talked to someone who said they can be if they are fixed but its like a special pass kinda registration with them , only good for obedience or game type shows nothing conformation wise or point wise , not really legit for advertising as registered pups.


yeah thats just single registration..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Registration on a fixed dog for performance sports is called Limited Privilege. Single registration is actually closed for APBTs in the UKC.

As for the original post, I'd ask to see the papers on both parents. If they don't both say UKC, that litter aint gonna be UKC.


----------



## ACutAboveGotti (Aug 15, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> yeah thats just single registration..


 Now I really feel silly, just read the entry above stating the same thing, woops.

Dont mean to be corrective but Its "Limited Privilege"

UKC Limited Privilege Registration is offered by UKC to encourage all dog owners to be active and enjoy time with their dogs. This program accepts Mix Bred dogs (also known as American Mixed Bred dogs, or AMB), purebred dogs of unknown or incomplete pedigrees, purebred dogs registered with registries the UKC does not acknowledge, and purebred dogs with disqualifying faults. Dogs enrolled in the LP Program must be spayed or neutered and, if accepted, are eligible to compete in all Performance Events for which the breed is eligible; however, they are not eligible for conformation events. LP listed purebred dogs of the Gun Dog Group are eligible for Hunting Retriever events

Here is Single registration

Single Registration is the procedure by which a purebred dog, not born in a UKC registered litter, may be registered with United Kennel Club, Inc. Dogs must be registered with a UKC acknowledged registry, and show proof of such by submitting a copy of the Registration Certificate from that registry.

The owner of a single-registered dog has the same rights and privileges as the owner of a dog whose litter was UKC registered. Single-registered dogs may participate in any UKC licensed event for which the breed is eligible. A dog with a disqualifying fault, as determined by the applicable UKC breed standard, is ineligible for single registration.

UKC tailors the rules for single registration to the needs of each individual breed and takes into account the wishes of our individual national breed associations. Accordingly, the rules for single registration vary slightly depending on the breed of dog to be registered. If your dog is accepted for single registration, you will receive a registration certificate with a three-generation pedigree and Easy Entry™ card.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

No legit breeder associates with the CKC. CKC has a bit of a reputation for being the registry that will register anything so if these dogs were registered with the UKC, which is considered pretty legit as far as these things go, there would be no reason to work with the CKC. I would stay away from this breeder if I were you.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

CKC breeders and DRA breeders .. are building a breed or a bloodline that they want to or are going to introduce to the ADBA, UKC, AKC, judges and judges of other registeries to introduce their line or breed. .. just research the breed; and the most reputable names and people .. NOT THE MOST ADVERTISED .. .. You wanna good APBT .. your first dog.. get a colby.. 100 yrs + back the line.. you wanna real bulldog and are ready for the accountability get involved with the ADBA, oh you wanted UKC.. :hammer: whoops my bad.. then get affiliated with the best names in the ukc.. ..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Registration on a fixed dog for performance sports is called Limited Privilege. Single registration is actually closed for APBTs in the UKC.
> 
> As for the original post, I'd ask to see the papers on both parents. If they don't both say UKC, that litter aint gonna be UKC.


:goodpost:
D is going to get his LP so we can go play too


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ACutAboveGotti said:


> * Here is Single registration*
> Single Registration is the procedure by which a purebred dog, not born in a UKC registered litter, may be registered with United Kennel Club, Inc. Dogs must be registered with a UKC acknowledged registry, and show proof of such by submitting a copy of the Registration Certificate from that registry.
> 
> The owner of a single-registered dog has the same rights and privileges as the owner of a dog whose litter was UKC registered. Single-registered dogs may participate in any UKC licensed event for which the breed is eligible. A dog with a disqualifying fault, as determined by the applicable UKC breed standard, is ineligible for single registration.
> ...


You can no longer single register APBT's with the UKC they have closed the books. So if one of the parents or both grand parents are not UKC registered then you can not get UKC papers.  I am still angry about this!!


----------

